# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Mago en alicante, hola!

## Galdur

Hola me llamo Izan, tengo 14 años y vivo en Alicante, adoro la Cartomagia y no pertenezco a ninguna asociación de magia, llevo 3 años en la magia y este es el 4, no me considero profesional, mi tipo de público es cualquier persona y me gusta la magia porque puedes crear un momento en el que el espectador piense que cualquier cosa es posible

----------


## bydariogamer

No hay ya casi ningún mago joven...

----------


## bydariogamer

Por cierto, ¡hola!

----------


## beatmae

Bienvenido al club, yo también soy nueva por aquí pero tengo unos pocos años más que tú. Me alegro de que la magia siga llegando a los jóvenes. Un saludo!

----------


## Galdur

Gracias por la bienvenida!

----------

